

Don’t get a VPS - halfdan
http://fabian.ghost.io/dont-get-a-vps/

======
akerl_
You don't learn to drive a car by sitting in a wagon. You get the car and you
learn. Securing a server is not rocket science, and learning how to do so is a
worthwhile endeavor.

Get server, set up keyed SSH auth, make sure your web server isn't running
things as root, and keep your packages up to date. That's enough for Joe
Schmoe to host his cat blog on Ghost.

~~~
api
I deeply loathe articles of the form: "such and such is really hard so _don 't
try it_!" Popular topics we should not attempt to learn include threaded
programming, security, encryption, network protocols, and VMs.

